

Bill from State of Utah that will shut off water to NSA's Utah facility [pdf] - pwnna
https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.documentcloud.org/documents/1364529/00005087.pdf

======
o0-0o
Can anyone shed any light on whether this bill was co-sponsored across
parties, sponsored by Republicans, or sponsored by Democrats?

